# nähtävä



## Setwale_Charm

Hei!!
What does 'nähtävä' mean exactly? Is it a synonym of "olla näkyvissä" or "näkyä"?And which word class is it qualified as?
  Kiitos.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Moro!

Unfortunately I know the grammar of English only well enough to put words in grammatical categories. _Nähtävä_ is of course related to the verb _nähdä_, but I don't know what label I should put on it.

It isn't exactly synonymous  -  at least in natural Finnish  -  with what you suggest, but it's close! A couple of examples of how to use it:

_1. Se on nähtävä ennen kuin sen uskoo!_
= One must see it before one can believe it!
(A similar use of _tehtävä_ from _tehdä_: _Se on tehtävä tänään. _(It must be done today.)

_2. Huomenna nähtävä elokuva on mielenkiintoinen._
= The film which/that will be seen tomorrow is interesting.
This use of _nähtävä_ is probably a participle because the Finnish sentence could just as well include a relative clause: _Elokuva, joka nähdään huomenna, on mielenkiintoinen._ We call structures like this (nähtävä) clause equivalents. I have seen some speakers of English refer to them as reduced clauses.

_Nähtävä_ is inflected like other similar words in meaning #2. The plural would be: _Huomenna nähtävät elokuvat ovat mielenkiintoisia._


----------



## astlanda

It is a present passive participle of the verb "nähdä" = "to see".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Participle#Finnish

"_Se on nähtävä_" is an expression, which uses it as a kind of future passive participle , as there is no difference between future and present tenses in Finnic languages.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Paljon kiitoksia!


----------

